# Best 3D Target??



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive always shot at McKenzi's but this past fall got to shoot at some of the new Rinehart's. Any one else have the pleasure?

What is your favorite 3D Target?

Dave k:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

rinehart by far.

mark


----------

